# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Lucid Dreaming Role Playing Game

## dollarway64

Hey all, I had this idea of a Lucid Dreaming role playing game. I even have a storyline written in my head (I'm a bit of a writer on the side), if you're interested, just reply and maybe we can get something awesome started!

----------


## DawnEye11

:smiley:  Sounds like an interesting and fun  idea. Reminds me of this writing roleplay thread I started in the art section...maybe two years ago. I think it would gain more views though if you left a description of the roleplay here.

----------


## Sloth Face

It'd be an interesting game mechanic where you had to roll a die to determine your lucidity - lower numbers would cause you to lose touch with your dream control and vice versa. I really like the idea of a lucid dreaming rpg!

----------

